# Chi Forums



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

It has been with complete amazement that I have read the things said on the site for the past few months, and it seems to just get more and more mean-spirited. I have learned some things thru many years of owning pets, participating in forums about pets, and from simply living life in general. One of the things I have learned is that there will always be serious differences in opinion about dog breeding. It is not my desire to participate in this discussion one way or another. My opinion is just that, _my opinion._ What I would love to find is a site by chihuahua people, for _all_ chihuahua people. I pray someday that I will find one.
Blessings, Deb


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm on several different types of forums and there is alot of mean people on those too. It's not just chi/dog forums.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Deb how I have missed your words of wisdom. You are so right. We are all here to learn not be blasted by biased negitivity. Thank you so much. 

(((HUGS))) to you!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree but I think there are problems with condoning people just breeding their pets...it causes problems for other people, pain, when puppies don't turn out as expected, or are sick, have genetic problems, etc. . .the problem is that gentle words of wisdom are shunned by these careless breeders and that prompts some people to be more harsh...and only because they care about the breed. It saddens me that it is acceptable for people to post their careless litters here but unacceptable to guide or direct or provide constructive criticism. Many times I have seen people be gentle with their words to these people who clearly know nothing about breeding, only to be smacked rudely in the face by said careless breeder. THIS is what starts the arguments, the problems, more often than not. Its sad that it is this way, but I think it is really disappointing the general blanket of acceptedness that seems to be required of these people who are basically doing something wrong :-/


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

chideb said:


> It has been with complete amazement that I have read the things said on the site for the past few months, and it seems to just get more and more mean-spirited. I have learned some things thru many years of owning pets, participating in forums about pets, and from simply living life in general. One of the things I have learned is that there will always be serious differences in opinion about dog breeding. It is not my desire to participate in this discussion one way or another. My opinion is just that, _my opinion._ What I would love to find is a site by chihuahua people, for _all_ chihuahua people. I pray someday that I will find one.
> Blessings, Deb


how polite you are I am not 'amazed' I am disgusted and horrified by the nastiness and darn right rudeness of late 
by those who think they are a cut above the rest of us mere mortals that frequent this forum which is for the enjoyment of chihuahua lovers [ I thought ] 
and that these so called experts that know everything about the breed and that MUST be obeyed think it is their right to criticise and insult others. Hopefully they will get bored with being so horrible and go and get a life x x


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Well said! I am almost afraid to participate in some threads for fear of getting jumped on...


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Honestly, I see nothing wrong with having an opinion. I agree that sometimes things can get nasty and personal, but there are many other topics on this forum that are big debates. Diet, spaying/neutering, and vaccines are a few topics that not everyone can agree on. For example, if a new member came on here saying they feed a grocery store food, or someone can't afford to take their dog to the vet, people will jump all over them. It isn't just breeding. 

If I were to spend a lot of money and time showing my dogs, spending years researching the breed and genetics, and carefully screening homes puppies went to.. Well, I would be a little irritated and angry when someone posts about their chihuahua who became pregnant because of the owner's carelessness. Or, if someone claims to be bettering the breed but is obviously not, I would not just ignore it. Sometimes people just don't want to hear what they are doing is wrong, and then things become mean and nasty.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I just think there's a huge difference in being accepting; and looking the other way and pretending nothing's wrong when facts about responsible breeding are offered from people who genuinely care about the breed... there comes a point where you can't just say you 'didn't know' or 'didn't realize' how serious these problems are. And I think that's where the problem lies. I LOVE this forum, but I have always been surprised by the tolerance toward some of the things that the majority of the members here stand by. Nobody wants to start conflict. But it gets harder and harder to "play nice," when you see something that's obviously hurting the chihuahua breed. That's why we are all here, because of a common love of chihuahuas. Not everyone who arrives knows the rights and wrongs about what is responsible... but they do learn. They can either choose to accept the facts that are repeated over and over... and they aren't just opinions. They're statistics based on facts of how many animals are euthanized because somebody somewhere is breeding them who couldn't be responsible enough to take them back. Do I think any of the people, even breeders on here, are all like that and out doing it for money? Of course not! Like I've said time and time again some of the people that I've actually been in discussions with this past week are members I truly quite like!! I think the problem is where we have this gray zone of people who aren't showing, but are still breeding; yet still act as responsible pet owners and care as much for their dogs as the rest of us. The line of what is considered responsible has got to be drawn somewhere... and the reality is, it is NOT just puppy mills and pet shops contributing to this. There are countless numbers of perfectly good pets being KILLED EVERY DAY. Because there just aren't enough homes. I just cannot see any justifiable reason to breed more animals if they aren't improving the standard and preserving the breed's integrity. Does that mean that people don't have the RIGHT to breed their dogs, as they wish? No it doesn't. And I'm not accusing or telling anyone that they don't have a RIGHT to. I've just tried to get answers time and time again of WHY they are breeding; and it just seems the attitude is 'Because I have a right to, and I want to,' and that just is not enough for me. I find it very hard because I consider a lot of these members, even though I don't know you in real life; my FRIENDS; and I care about them... that's why it's so hard to sometimes have to stand up for what I believe because I want to avoid conflict. I just don't think everyone realizes how serious this issue is. It's not just about the fact that we have the right to our opinion and we can do what we want. It's about not realizing how serious and urgent pet overpopulation has become. These are LIVES we are talking about. There is just no reason to bring more into a world where we are KILLING the ones that are already here to make room for them!! There just isn't!! I GET that in certain areas chi's aren't that common, and they don't end up in shelters. But maybe before just breeding more to meet the demand we should be looking into alternative ways to get the numerous chi's in the overpopulated areas INTO the places that have the high demand for them. I just hate to think that there are amazing wonderful chihuahuas on death row; and cost/transport are the only things standing between them having a forever home somewhere else. I don't know. I think it's honestly best if I just stop participating in these discussions because I really do like this community and all I think it's doing is upsetting me. =(


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I will never be rude. I never think that I am a cut above anyone. I cannot as I clearly state in my posts that I am a pet owner/amateur/not a breeder nor exhibitor. 
It is sad, however, that someone like me is better informed than "breeders" who will put their dog and subsequent puppies at risk. I would speak out if that occurred here or in my neighborhood. 
I pass on a lot of posts where I do not have adequate information to add or comment. 
Poor judgement and poor breeding is something we should all be aware.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I just do not see why the ONLY seemingly appropriate response to "I bred my substandard pet" is... "awwwwww, CUTE!" :-/

I mean, the one person left her intact male and female in a crate together for extended free-for-all's...this could've killed one or both of them! It could have caused serious problems! And when people point that out, they are being nasty? Mean? Some other person bred her PUPPY...left the puppy ALONE to birth the babies...and then bragged everyone was fine. I mean really, guys? You want us to encourage this, smile about it, fluffy it up with rainbows?

People need to be made to think about their decisions. Awwwww CUTE just doesn't make them do that :-/

Many of us here have pets from BYB, pet stores, whatever. We love them dearly and they are no less than the greatest champions in the eyes of our heart, but some dogs should not be reproducing and it is very frustrating to see it encouraged! No one is being mean about dogs that exist and I would not even say anyone is being 'mean' about the unethical breeding that has occurred, but sometimes the truth hurts, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

my difficulty here is that I have no issue with what is being said to these people... I totally agree with it most of the time.

It is the WAY things are being said... there are one or two people who just cannot stick to facts alone, but find a need to get personal.

I was given a lot of pressure to breed Calista because she is 'pretty and has a good temperament' however, with a cleft palate and hair lip I would never have done it, and hence got her spayed as soon as possible... I know the difference between responsible breeding and BYBing. I just don't find it necessary to be nasty when making that point.

Some seriously personal comments are getting thrown out and assumptions made...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Everyone might as well get used to it if you plan to stick around. There are only a mere handful of people here that know anything about the breed. Their views and opinions far out rank anyones. Just ask them. They can be crass, rude and nasty to anyone they choose. If you stand up for yourself and views they will start stalking your posts, even. And you may only find their passionate topics important. That's why many of us have left. With no audience they will eventually get bored and have to argue with themselves. It's one of those things where you either beat em', join em', or leave. Or you can be like some and be two faced, lie and side with them even when you dont agree with them. That's so much easier than standing up for yourself like they do. I mean really, it's a major importance in life to be a part of the CP clique. :lol:


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I agree but I think there are problems with condoning people just breeding their pets...it causes problems for other people, pain, when puppies don't turn out as expected, or are sick, have genetic problems, etc. . .the problem is that gentle words of wisdom are shunned by these careless breeders and that prompts some people to be more harsh...and only because they care about the breed. It saddens me that it is acceptable for people to post their careless litters here but unacceptable to guide or direct or provide constructive criticism. Many times I have seen people be gentle with their words to these people who clearly know nothing about breeding, only to be smacked rudely in the face by said careless breeder. THIS is what starts the arguments, the problems, more often than not. Its sad that it is this way, but I think it is really disappointing the general blanket of acceptedness that seems to be required of these people who are basically doing something wrong :-/



Well said... I agree!!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I have to agree with you wholeheartedly, Deb.

I jumped into Chis head first - always a big dog kinda gal before the Chi bug bit me...I joined this forum to learn all I could about the breed, but also to make a few friends who were (quite obviously) as obsessed with their babies as I am.

I have learned alot - most of it from my dogs. 

I stumble across tons of posts here that I don't necessarily agree with. I generally just keep my mouth shut and move on. It's not that it doesn't bother me, it's just that it isn't worth the hassle to me. Very few of the Chis on here are 'picture perfect' - I know mine are not - but everyone one of them are precious. It's not my job to critique everyone's choices.

I've moderated dozens of forums over the years...Everything from fish (African cichlids) to tarot reading courses...You're always going to have trouble makers, everywhere you go. It's tough work for mods to stay on top of things at all times, and often things get out of control before they can put a stop to it. I'd like to think the trouble makers are reprimanded 'behind the scenes' - in many forums they would be banned, either temporarily or permanently, depending on their history. 

This is a great forum if you're looking for information, but you just have to keep in mind that you don't have to agree with all of the info you read! 

With all that being said, I do think it's a shame how members are verbally attacked. Sometimes it seems like the wrong members are the ones who wind up leaving...


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

It has been my experience that there are quite a number of people here who know a great deal about the breed. Perhaps it is because my questions are remedial (and I am not too proud to admit it in the open) and I also am not a sensitive person. I am perfectly okay with someone telling me what I had dreamed up will not work or is a waste of time or money. 
My girls are registered but are just pets. I love them but not so much that I am blind to their imperfections. 
I ask some silly questions. I get some good answers, equally silly answers and some that are more direct and to the point. The beauty of a forum (versus around a dinner table) is that I get to take the ones I am willing to accept and bypass the remainder. 
Perhaps I am just old!! I guess that I have been through enough junk that it is hard to offend me and I find it easy to have amnesia rather than harbor resentment-in life in general-so ESPECIALLY on a pet forum.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

chideb said:


> It has been with complete amazement that I have read the things said on the site for the past few months, and it seems to just get more and more mean-spirited. I have learned some things thru many years of owning pets, participating in forums about pets, and from simply living life in general. One of the things I have learned is that there will always be serious differences in opinion about dog breeding. It is not my desire to participate in this discussion one way or another. My opinion is just that, _my opinion._ What I would love to find is a site by chihuahua people, for _all_ chihuahua people. I pray someday that I will find one.
> Blessings, Deb


Amen!!! I once belong to a pomeraian forum I couldnt stand it/ people where so mean, so nasty, and rude. I left it never went back.
One time I made a comment that I know females are called bitches but hate that name and can we use sweet names for the sex our a female dogs. Oh my goodness I was reamed so bad. I cried for days and that was when I suffered with bad depression. Plus this happened with many other on other opinions and it was just that.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

CarrieAndCalista said:


> Well said! I am almost afraid to participate in some threads for fear of getting jumped on...


Me too!!!!!!:hello1:


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

TLI said:


> Everyone might as well get used to it if you plan to stick around. There are only a mere handful of people here that know anything about the breed. Their views and opinions far out rank anyones. Just ask them. They can be crass, rude and nasty to anyone they choose. If you stand up for yourself and views they will start stalking your posts, even. And you may only find their passionate topics important. That's why many of us have left. With no audience they will eventually get bored and have to argue with themselves. It's one of those things where you either beat em', join em', or leave. Or you can be like some and be two faced, lie and side with them even when you dont agree with them. That's so much easier than standing up for yourself like they do. I mean really, it's a major importance in life to be a part of the CP clique. :lol:


 Well said, I agree!!! :hello1:


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I think that when it comes to the breeding debate a lot of people are completely missing the point. NO ONE is saying that some chihuahuas are better dogs than others because of the length of their noses, etc. A chihuahua that perfectly conforms to the standard is no better a dog than one that does not. HOWEVER, when it comes to breeding, the standard does matter. The point is that there are sooooo many dogs euthanized daily because there are thousands more dogs than people who can give them homes. So when youre talking about contributing to the dog population by breeding, its important to do so thoughtfully, and to have a good reason to do so. Regardless of your views on showing, to breed any dogs carelessly and without good reason is just plain wrong. Theres no shortage of chihuahuas needing homes, and many adorable, sweet, loving chis are euthanized everyday. To justify adding to the overpopulation of dogs, there should be a really good reason. "Bettering the breed" by pairing carefully chosen and rigorously health-tested dogs who have been proven in the ring is a great reason to breed. I _dont_ think its the ONLY acceptable reason, but carelessly, repeatedly breeding random pet dogs just to breed them (or because you couldnt be bothered to take the simple steps to prevent it) is truly UNACCEPTABLE.
It seems like some are misunderstanding the arguments that are being made about breeding, and think that people are just trying to make elitist comments and are suggesting that only champion show dogs are worthy of breathing air. Pet quality chis are just as wonderful as those that are show quality, I dont think anyone is disputing that.
It would be nice if everyone could conduct themselves with grace and kindness on the board, but I dont believe thats realistic. Its great to be polite, but not always practical. Im sure everyone would speak up if someone said they liked beating their dogs with a stick or only fed them on wednesdays, thats abusive and cant be tolerated. Similarly, mating a puppy with no regard for your own dogs life and safety, much less that of the upcoming litter, and not even bothering to stick around while the poor little creature delivers the litter, is ABUSIVE and negligent. At that point, I think politeness can go right out the window. A precious chis safety and welfare matters more than nice manners to me.
Id rather concentrate my time and energy on fun posts, pictures, and giving and sharing info and tips on new toys and beds, diet, etc, but sometimes these threads are just too hard to ignore. I dont blame anyone for being a bit rude or aggressive where a dogs life is literally being endangered. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:FIRST OF ALL I THINK CERTAIN PEOPLE INSTEAD OF READING WHAT WAS ACTUALLY WRITTEN GET INFLAMED BY WHATS GOING ON IN THEIR OWN MINDS INSTEAD OF KNOWING WHAT ACTUALLY HAPPENED.THE ONE THING THAT REALLY BOTHERS ME(NO,ITS NOT THE JUNIOR HIGH CLIQUE NASTINESS OF ADULT "WOMEN"-MY 15YR OLD SON KNOWS BETTER THAN TO ACT LIKE A BULLY)IS THE COMMENT THAT SHE WAS LEFT ALONE DURING LABOR N I SHOULDNT OF EVEN LEFT TO GO TO THE BATHROOM.SHE HAD NO SIGNS OF BEING IN LABOR-NONE.HER TEMP DROP NEVER HAPPENED(IT WAS TAKEN FROM DAY 53-DAY 60 AT 12 HOUR INTERVELS N EVERY 3 HOURS AFTER).I CALLED THE VET WHO TOLD ME AS LONG AS THERES NO SIGNS OF ANYTHING GOING WRONG OR SHE GOES PAST DAY 70 NOT TO WORRY-DOGS DONT OVULATE USUALLY ON THE FIRST DAY OF RECEPTIVNESS).I ALREADY KNEW THIS AS I HAD BRED POMS 4 YEARS N I HAVE A VET TECH LICENSE BUT IT MADE ME FEEL BETTER TO CALL HIM.SHE HAD BEEN LAYING ON MY STOMACH SLEEPING.I HAD CANCELLED ALL DR APPTS DURING THE WEEK B4(MY DR APPTS R SERIOUS AS IM TERMINALLY ILL-NOT SOMETHING LIKE I HAVE A COLD).I HAD NOT EATEN OR SLEPT IN 2 1/2 DAYS.I FINALLY DECIDED I HAD TO EAT N WENT TO THE KITCHEN TO MICROWAVE A DINNER(7 MIN??).WHEN I CAME BACK I WENT TO CHECK HER N SHED HAD PUPPIES.....NOW,OPINIONS R ONE THING BUT ATTACKING SOMEONE ON PERSONAL GROUNDS IS QUITE ANOTHER.IT REEKS OF IMMATURE CHILDREN WHO HANG W/A CLIQUE BECAUSE THEY HAVE NO TRUE STRENGTH.I WILL ALWAYS STAND BY SOMEONES RIGHT TO GIVE AN OPINION AS LONG AS THEY KNOW WHAT THEYRE TALKING ABOUT.THIS WASNT ABOUT MYA N HER PUPS-IT WAS ABOUT BULLYING.LASTLY,THOSE STUPID LITTLE SMILEY FACES THAT R PUT AT THE END OF EACH POST EACH MENT SOMETHING TO ME.EACH IS FOR A DECEASED DOG.ONE FOR JEZEBEL WHO DIED OF A TUMOR.ONE FOR POLAR BEAR #1 WHO WAS KILLED BY A JACK RUSSEL.ONE FOR PIERRE WHO HAD A BRAIN BLEED.WHEN YOU MEET GOD N HIS ANGELS(IF YOU GET THERE)CAN U SAY U ACTED AS A GOOD,CARING CHRISTIAN??I CAN.WWJD


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> I think that when it comes to the breeding debate a lot of people are completely missing the point. NO ONE is saying that some chihuahuas are better dogs than others because of the length of their noses, etc. A chihuahua that perfectly conforms to the standard is no better a dog than one that does not. HOWEVER, when it comes to breeding, the standard does matter. The point is that there are sooooo many dogs euthanized daily because there are thousands more dogs than people who can give them homes. So when youre talking about contributing to the dog population by breeding, its important to do so thoughtfully, and to have a good reason to do so. Regardless of your views on showing, to breed any dogs carelessly and without good reason is just plain wrong. Theres no shortage of chihuahuas needing homes, and many adorable, sweet, loving chis are euthanized everyday. To justify adding to the overpopulation of dogs, there should be a really good reason. "Bettering the breed" by pairing carefully chosen and rigorously health-tested dogs who have been proven in the ring is a great reason to breed. I _dont_ think its the ONLY acceptable reason, but carelessly, repeatedly breeding random pet dogs just to breed them (or because you couldnt be bothered to take the simple steps to prevent it) is truly UNACCEPTABLE.
> It seems like some are misunderstanding the arguments that are being made about breeding, and think that people are just trying to make elitist comments and are suggesting that only champion show dogs are worthy of breathing air. Pet quality chis are just as wonderful as those that are show quality, I dont think anyone is disputing that.
> It would be nice if everyone could conduct themselves with grace and kindness on the board, but I dont believe thats realistic. Its great to be polite, but not always practical. Im sure everyone would speak up if someone said they liked beating their dogs with a stick or only fed them on wednesdays, thats abusive and cant be tolerated. Similarly, mating a puppy with no regard for your own dogs life and safety, much less that of the upcoming litter, and not even bothering to stick around while the poor little creature delivers the litter, is ABUSIVE and negligent. At that point, I think politeness can go right out the window. A precious chis safety and welfare matters more than nice manners to me.
> Id rather concentrate my time and energy on fun posts, pictures, and giving and sharing info and tips on new toys and beds, diet, etc, but sometimes these threads are just too hard to ignore. I dont blame anyone for being a bit rude or aggressive where a dogs life is literally being endangered.
> Just my opinion.


very well said. I totally agree with everything said here.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree Deb to a point. I also agree if all we see are cute puppy pics it will give the impression breeding is all great & folks may say HEY lets try it..it's just one litter what harm can be done. So yeah...I do find it important for people coming to the forum & seeing these posts to know the way things are shown is not always the way it is or should be. 

I try not to post my opinion one way or the other because I can't talk so to speak as far as the breeding part goes HOWEVER I do find the breeding subject is not black OR white. There is a big gray area in the middle. What is acceptable & what isn't is each persons opinion. My opinion may differ from others but it's no more right or wrong than the next guy. We have to make the best decision we can based on what we know (or how much we want to know!) & what we are dealt with in our lives. We come here to learn things we may not already know so why is it a bad thing for people to post their opinions? People may not even know these things so it's good to put them in there! 

This can go for more things than just breeding. Vaccinations, diet, etc. People coming on here are interested in our breed & how to care for & treat them the best way possible. They want to find out more, post pics of their babies & just share & read about other Chi's. They can take away from this board what they want & they can make their own opinions. 

The bit about having "cliques" is getting old & really has nothing to do with the whole subject but thanks for the chuckle T. This subject goes beyond little disagreements a few people have had with you in the past. MOVE ON already! LOL

Because a few people have moved on to study the Chi breed more thoroughly than the average pet owner doesn't mean they are "know it alls". It means they are exceptionally passionate about the breed and are curious & want to know more about it! Not ALL pet owners care about the 'breed standard' (I know I didn't for a long time!) or even know there is more to the standard than what is posted on the AKC (and any other KC website)! And that is OK!! But just because there are those who research the standard more & have decided to help preserve it--doesn't make them know it alls.


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I guess the thing that I find to be the most disruptive on every front (go ahead and flame me) is that not everyone is willing to accept that, regardless of their thoughts on any issue, their thoughts are ALL OPINIONS. Breeding, food, vaccines, any issue you want to throw into the mix, they are all opinions. Ethical and not ethical, are just opinion terms and vary drastically by culture and experiences. There needs to be a point where people who have nothing nice to say simply say nothing. There is nothing wrong with voicing an opinion but the way some are voiced is condescending and rude. If someone is seeking to be educated then offer facts and let them form their own opinions. For some reason, people want to view the world in black and white boxes. This doesn't just apply to dogs or dog forums but the internet has allowed people to be much more vocal with their opinions on all topics and it makes it very hard to stick around anywhere. 

One reason that I enjoyed this forum so much is that when I joined I didn't see all of the bashing of breeders, and grocery store food feeders and people who by dogs from the lady down the street with a litter of questionable puppies. People were helpful with the real issues of owning dogs. The training tips and suggestions, the way everyone loved to see everyone else's pictures of their pets regardless of standard, the sympathy for common breed issues and commiserating with the common troubles of owning a small dog, are all what bonded us together as lovers of these precious dogs. 

Berating people for doing things that are in opposition with your own opinion will not stop these things from happening, it will only keep people from mentioning it or they will leave the board all together.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Sherry, I apologize. I completely missed that you were in your kitchen, rather than your bathroom, when your puppy managed to deliver all three of her puppies in "7 minutes". This changes everything. 

That your precise whereabouts at the time are the only issue you care to address of the many raised speaks much louder than your caps locked posts. 

Ive made my point and youve made yours, you were in the kitchen. I dont need to derail this thread anymore by engaging in further debate.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

MChis said:


> The bit about having "cliques" is getting old & really has nothing to do with the whole subject but thanks for the chuckle T. This subject goes beyond little disagreements a few people have had with you in the past. MOVE ON already! LOL


It's not a "bit." It's the truth. There is a clique here, and many know and see it. And yes, it does have to do with the subject/subjects. When one of y'all post, you can bet the rest of the clique will follow. It's like a chain reaction. :lol: And whether y'all want to admit it or not, some of the things you all say go far beyond trying to educate anyone. It's just down right RUDE! But if it comes from one of y‘all, it IS God's word (only in y'all's eyes). :coolwink:

Lots of y'all's there, eh? Yeeeeehaw! :lol: It's a Texas thing!

You're quite welcome for the chuckle. Every time you post I get one. :lol: You are like a dog chasing a bone. :lol: Stalker! 

You have been dogged out for breeding Mari by some of your own lil buddies. But yet they still said/say, "awwwwww, cute puppies." 

Everything here is a bunch of biased BS! 

Breeding isn't the ONLY subject you all "go off on." 

Rude, condescending remarks, snide catty comments and name calling never taught/teaches anyone anything. About the only reaction you get from that type of behavior is, defense!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

roughhouse said:


> I guess the thing that I find to be the most disruptive on every front (go ahead and flame me) is that not everyone is willing to accept that, regardless of their thoughts on any issue, their thoughts are ALL OPINIONS. Breeding, food, vaccines, any issue you want to throw into the mix, they are all opinions. Ethical and not ethical, are just opinion terms and vary drastically by culture and experiences. There needs to be a point where people who have nothing nice to say simply say nothing. There is nothing wrong with voicing an opinion but the way some are voiced is condescending and rude. If someone is seeking to be educated then offer facts and let them form their own opinions. For some reason, people want to view the world in black and white boxes. This doesn't just apply to dogs or dog forums but the internet has allowed people to be much more vocal with their opinions on all topics and it makes it very hard to stick around anywhere.
> 
> One reason that I enjoyed this forum so much is that when I joined I didn't see all of the bashing of breeders, and grocery store food feeders and people who by dogs from the lady down the street with a litter of questionable puppies. People were helpful with the real issues of owning dogs. The training tips and suggestions, the way everyone loved to see everyone else's pictures of their pets regardless of standard, the sympathy for common breed issues and commiserating with the common troubles of owning a small dog, are all what bonded us together as lovers of these precious dogs.
> 
> Berating people for doing things that are in opposition with your own opinion will not stop these things from happening, it will only keep people from mentioning it or they will leave the board all together.


Amen!!! :hello1::hello1::hello1:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

TLI said:


> It's not a "bit." It's the truth. There is a clique here, and many know and see it. And yes, it does have to do with the subject/subjects. When one of y'all post, you can bet the rest of the clique will follow. It's like a chain reaction. :lol: And whether y'all want to admit it or not, some of the things you all say go far beyond trying to educate anyone. It's just down right RUDE! But if it comes from one of y‘all, it IS God's word (only in y'all's eyes). :coolwink:
> 
> Lots of y'all's there, eh? Yeeeeehaw! :lol: It's a Texas thing!
> 
> ...


OMG you are FUNNY!! Me a stalker? You are never here but when their is drama...here comes T to explain it all!










Know what? I know stuff has been said behind my back (have known since it was said) & you know what else? I DON'T CARE!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

MChis said:


> OMG you are FUNNY!! Me a stalker? You are never here but when their is drama...here comes T to explain it all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, my explanations make quite a bit of sense too. :lol: 

And as for stalking. You are always the first person to view any post I make. Whether it's a thread I start, or just post in. If you are on, and see my name, you are in there like stink on S***! Funny how you claim I'm not so important to you. :wink: 

An example. I barely got this thread posted (2 min. prior), and you are the first in it! 

Reload this Page 10 members and 63 guests
Most users ever online was 372, 04-20-2008 at 01:10 AM. 

Last Activity User Name ￼	Location 
07:47 PM Audreybabypup Searching Forums 

07:36 PM CHITheresa Searching Forums 

07:46 PM DeadRose Viewing Thread 
New puppy 

07:45 PM KittynKahlua Viewing Thread 
i fell so bad 

*07:48 PM MChis Viewing Thread 
Another New Super Soft Bed. : ) *

07:40 PM mooberry Viewing Thread 
New puppy 

07:49 PM Rico's Mom Viewing Forum 
Chihuahua Health 

07:49 PM TLI* Searching Forums


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Anyway, I'm done.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

right ladies im sorry but this thread is now closed think all has been said that needs to be said and its now turning into a personal slanging match


----------

